
Go Environment for a Pro - oblidat
Hello there; I am seeking your wisdom on the topic of learning Go.<p>I am a long time C# (.NET, MVC, etc) web developer, and I am &quot;at the top of my game&quot; in this regards. I also have over a decade of PHP&#x2F;Linux experience under my belt too..<p>Learning Go as a language shouldn&#x27;t be too hard for me, but as no one I know actually has a clue about the language and everywhere I look is focused on the language rather than the environment, I am at a loss for the most &quot;optimum&quot; environment.<p>I have a new (untainted by dev tools) Windows 10 laptop, and a new Chromebook, to play around with.<p>I am looking to learn Go as a programming language for web development, specifically micro-services, so I am wondering:<p>If you as an already &quot;pro go&quot; developer were setting up a new laptop from scratch - what software stack would you use on a) Windows 10, and b) Chromebook.<p>I&#x27;m open to all suggestions except &quot;switch to Mac or Linux&quot;; as those are not options I can take with these two devices. I&#x27;d also rather avoid having to use Visual Studio Pro (VS Code is fine!) as the whole point of this exercise is to use what the industry uses, not necessarily what I am used to!<p>Many thanks in advance.
======
chris_st
Hey -- been dorking around with Go for a few months now. I started with VSC
and the various Go plug-ins, and it got me about 50% of what I'd like to have
in a development environment.

I've since then switched to JetBrains' GoLand IDE. It's _fantastic_... lots of
good, useful help, very fast. One thing I'd recommend is to set up an "On
Save" event to run "goimports". Then you get automagic import correction, and
very nice pretty-printing (I think it runs "gofmt" under the hood).

Notably, all the tools such as "goimports" are already installed, and if you
want a debugger, I believe that's built in as well (I gave up on debuggers a
long time ago).

Enjoy -- it's a fun language, and there are a ton of useful open-source
projects to learn from and leverage.

------
foldr
I don't use Go in industry, but the Go integration in VSCode is super easy to
set up and has some pretty decent IDE-lite functionality (e.g. renaming
variables, automatic error highlighting, running tests). Apart from that I
don't think you need much except Go itself.

